# Secret!



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm waiting to hear more!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He is like the energizer bunny always on the go. I dont know if I can run him in any tests as he is a mix breed. He is neutered so I could get an LP number for him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It would be nice to see a video of Secret running.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember your pups well... As I recall Secret was your first choice. He sounds like a little firecracker... Would love to see pix and video.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

would love to see pics and videos!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I tried to get a video yesterday but the camera said it was out of memory. So I had my son clean it out and we try today. Yes Secret was my first choice I kept Solo too as she was very timid and I was worried she would end up either killed or one of those dogs tied to a tree forgotten about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Secret*

Can't wait for pics!


----------

